# Black Locust Burl Bowl Turning - How Much?



## Cody Killgore

I wasn't sure if I should put this in the services forum or here. Basically I have a chunk of black locust burl that I would like to be turned into a bowl. I am not currently at the skill level that I could do it myself. I'm on the fence about whether I want to pay someone to do it or if I want to just hold on to it until I think I can do it myself.

So I'm wondering if someone could give me a ball-park figure on the cost of turning something like this. I would really like someone to use a core saver and not turn the inside of the bowl into shavings. Maybe even turn it into a set of bowls???

Even if I did get someone to do it, it would probably be after Christmas sometime. I don't have a lot of money to spare until then.

It may be way out of my price range so I'm just trying to get an idea. This is a pretty large chunk. 10" round 4 3/4" thick.

Moderators, feel free to move it to another forum if you feel like it doesn't belong here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Pay for the shipping both ways and I will turn it for the fun of it:)

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mike Jones

Such a deal! Can't beat that with a stick.....


----------



## Cody Killgore

barry richardson said:


> Pay for the shipping both ways and I will turn it for the fun of it:)



Wow!!!!!!!!! I wasn't expecting that! That is extremely generous of you. Thankyou so much! I'll have to think of something to throw in the box with it. I may have to make you something as payment :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

I'd love to slice that into .688" thick discs and make RingMaster bowl set....but I'm not sure if I'm talented enough to do it!


We sure will need photo's of the finished products though!!!!






Scott (where did you get the chunk from) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Hey, not getting cold feet or any thing, but that looks like a nice piece of burl. I don't have a bowl coring system that would enable one to save and use more of the wood. If someone does, and wants to take it on I will step aside. If not, I'm still very happy to do it, You will just get one bowl from it with me...


----------



## DKMD

I'd be tempted to core it for you, but my track record is bit and miss with my coring rig. Plus, I don't have the small blades for my setup, and you'd need some fairly small blades to get a trio or more from that blank... The smallest blade in my set might do it, but I'm not entirely sure.

I don't sell work, so I couldn't tell you what someone might charge to turn and finish them. Personally, I'd be more inclined to keep it until I felt ready... I shudder to think of someone else turning my burl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

By the way, you could get at least (5)five bowls using a ringmaster.....





Scott (why do I keep looking at this chunk) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss

DKMD said:


> I'd be tempted to core it for you, but my track record is bit and miss with my coring rig.



My track record is just like this (but without the hit) ... you most definitely do not want me anywhere near that burl with a core saver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cody Killgore

barry richardson said:


> Hey, not getting cold feet or any thing, but that looks like a nice piece of burl. I don't have a bowl coring system that would enable one to save and use more of the wood. If someone does, and wants to take it on I will step aside. If not, I'm still very happy to do it, You will just get one bowl from it with me...



I did not even know there was such a thing as a coring system until recently. Also, it is starting to sound like that coring system is pretty risky, haha! I would be more than happy to send it to you and let you have at it if you are still willing. 

I would wait until I could do it but my turning time is really limited and I think it would be years before I felt comfortable turning that chunk. I very very much appreciate it!

Cody


----------



## Cody Killgore

SDB777 said:


> where did you get the chunk from



I actually picked it up off of eBay.



SDB777 said:


> why do I keep looking at this chunk



It is a beautiful chunk of burl :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

OK Cody is sending me the burl and I'm butchering it.:D

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cody Killgore

Burl packaged up and waiting on UPS to pick up. It's just under 15 lbs. :D

Thanks again Barry!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Hey Cody, here is your finished piece, suitable for an ornament, or your granny's ashes. I just realized when I went back to this thread that it is black LOCUST burl, up till now, I was thinking it was black ASH burl, but at any rate, it was a pleasure to turn, never moved at all during drying, and not prone to chipping or cracking, tough stuff. The only challenge was a couple of punky spots, I put some blue stone fill in a couple of places. I made it a hollow form instead of a bowl so I could show off more of the figure. The foot and 

 

 

 collar is Imbuia with a bit of ebony. I used a piece that I cored out of the center as the finial. I would like to hang onto it for a few more days so I can buff it out after the finish cures (poly)

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cody Killgore

Barry......words cannot describe.....holy moly. That is better than anything I could imagine. It's actually one of the best looking pieces I think I've ever seen. I feel like I owe you a lot. I will figure out a way to pay you back. I looove that imbuia and ebony on there. Blue stone looks great in it as well. Finial is amazing! I love that you made it out of the same wood. Wow...

Man....that is amazing. Speachless...

Awesome job! Thankyou so much for your generosity! I will remember it!

Don't know what I could offer you except a knife. Like damascus? 
Cody

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic

Wow. Barry, you do amazing work. Amazingly beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Barry that is Beautiful!!!! I missed this thread in the beginning- beautiful chunk of wood Cody and Unbelievable use of it Barry!!!!!


----------



## Sprung

WOW, Barry, that is gorgeous! Awesome!


----------



## Mike Jones

Barry, you are an artist...an artist and a master craftsman! I like everything thing about this piece...good job, man!


----------



## barry richardson

Glad you like it Cody! And thanks for the complements everyone, and Yes Cody I love Damascus But my offer was to do it with no strings attached.... however  If I were to use some nice DIW for packing material when I sent the bowl back to you, maybe my conscience would be clear enough to allow you to make a small Damascus knife for me Now that I have seen how you make it, that would be super cool...


----------



## Cody Killgore

barry richardson said:


> Glad you like it Cody! And thanks for the complements everyone, and Yes Cody I love Damascus But my offer was to do it with no strings attached.... however  If I were to use some nice DIW for packing material when I sent the bowl back to you, maybe my conscience would be clear enough to allow you to make a small Damascus knife for me Now that I have seen how you make it, that would be super cool...



Well that's up to you. I do love me some DIW. I'll put you down for a damascus knife either way. It will be a month or 2. Have a few other knives and things I have to make beforehand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

That's a beauty, Barry! I love the wood you chose for accents and the finial looks great too.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Barry - Stunning piece! Wood selection, grain orientation, style, proportions, finish you name it- top to bottom top shelf work!


----------



## manbuckwal

BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## WoodLove

Barry,
Your turnings never cease to amaze me!!! That is stunning .... which is a gross understatement.


----------



## barry richardson

Thanks again folks


----------



## Nobby40

Beautiful Barry, Great gesture too.


----------



## bald9eagle

That piece for one of Cody's knives looks like a great trade to me. Both of you guys are true artists.


----------



## cabomhn

Wow that's a great trade all around guys, awesome hollow form!


----------



## Dane Fuller

Excellent piece, Barry! I love the opposing woods you used.


----------



## El Guapo

Threads, favors, trades like this are what make this place so much fun! That is one smokin' finished piece!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

That is one heck of a piece!


----------



## Tclem

Awesome. I'll never post any of my stuff again


----------



## duncsuss

I love that each time somebody adds a comment on this thread I get an alert ... I could look at that beautiful turned piece every day and not get tired of it.

Barry, I've not had any success turning hollow forms but you've inspired me to try again.


----------



## Cody Killgore

Barry!!! It came in!! It looks 10x better in person. I didn't even know that was possible! 

Also, that is some crazy nice DIW you threw in and a lot of it...

Awesome work!
Thankyou thankyou thankyou! I will get you a knife made up before too long! 

Cody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Cody Killgore said:


> Barry!!! It came in!! It looks 10x better in person. I didn't even know that was possible!
> 
> Also, that is some crazy nice DIW you threw in and a lot of it...
> 
> Awesome work!
> Thankyou thankyou thankyou! I will get you a knife made up before too long!
> 
> Cody


Good deal Cody! I probably don't need to tell you, but I would like the handle made from some of the diw I sent...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

barry richardson said:


> Good deal Cody! I probably don't need to tell you, but I would like the handle made from some of the diw I sent...



No worries


----------



## Johnturner

Barry

Super nice job!!!! DIW??????


----------

